# Moving to Cyprus



## ray2000kaz (Feb 4, 2010)

My husband and I have just bought a flat in the Paphos region. We are hoping to settle in the lovely village of Kissonerga. Our only problem is trying to find reasonable flights from Bournemouth, that can be booked for more than two weeks at a time.

Can anyone advise of some sites to try. I have tried the usual ones like Thomas Cooke, and Opodo, maybe I'm just not looking at the right ones. I would appreciate some guidance, and some advice from anyone living in the Paphos region, as the first year we will have to make quite a few trips back and forth before we settle in. 

Regards R. K.


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

ray2000kaz said:


> My husband and I have just bought a flat in the Paphos region. We are hoping to settle in the lovely village of Kissonerga. Our only problem is trying to find reasonable flights from Bournemouth, that can be booked for more than two weeks at a time.
> 
> Can anyone advise of some sites to try. I have tried the usual ones like Thomas Cooke, and Opodo, maybe I'm just not looking at the right ones. I would appreciate some guidance, and some advice from anyone living in the Paphos region, as the first year we will have to make quite a few trips back and forth before we settle in.
> 
> Regards R. K.


My wife and I used to live in and fly from Bournemouth - we found flights through a company that placed people on the empty seats of charter flights - I'm afraid I can't remember the name, but there are several out there - google 'cheap flights Cyprus'. They all flew into Larnaca (but the new roads mean it is less than an hour now to get from there to Paphos). The cheaper flights are also only available during peak season.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Try Sky scanner? probably a lot cheaper to fly from a London Airport if this is possible?


----------



## ray2000kaz (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi there, thank you so much for your idea I would not have thought to fly into Larnaca and drive down to Paphos, as there does seem to be more flights going to Larnaca, and I will try the site you mentioned. Thanks again


----------



## ray2000kaz (Feb 4, 2010)

lyndamarcx said:


> Try Sky scanner? probably a lot cheaper to fly from a London Airport if this is possible?


Hi there, 
Thanks so much for the information, that is one I certainly haven't heard of before, but I will give it a try.

We are trying to avoid London airports as it takes so long to get up there. Our last trip (last week) took three hours on the coach, four hours sitting in Gatwick, and then four and a half hours on the flight. We left Bournemouth at quarter to midnight on the Tuesday, and didn't arrive in Paphos until four on Wednesday afternoon. So you will understand why I would like to travel from Bournemouth, but you have a point I have to look at all alternatives.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

ray2000kaz said:


> Hi there,
> Thanks so much for the information, that is one I certainly haven't heard of before, but I will give it a try.
> 
> We are trying to avoid London airports as it takes so long to get up there. Our last trip (last week) took three hours on the coach, four hours sitting in Gatwick, and then four and a half hours on the flight. We left Bournemouth at quarter to midnight on the Tuesday, and didn't arrive in Paphos until four on Wednesday afternoon. So you will understand why I would like to travel from Bournemouth, but you have a point I have to look at all alternatives.


We looked at the possibility of flying to Larnaca out of Southampton or Bournemouth. It is possible using a low cost carrier, flying to somewhere like Frankfurt or Milan and getting a flight from there to Cyprus. However we found the flights ended up costing more and had long stop-overs at the connecting airport. But have a look at where Flybe and Ryanair go to and see if you can get a connection.


----------



## ray2000kaz (Feb 4, 2010)

*Moving To Cyprus*



BabsM said:


> We looked at the possibility of flying to Larnaca out of Southampton or Bournemouth. It is possible using a low cost carrier, flying to somewhere like Frankfurt or Milan and getting a flight from there to Cyprus. However we found the flights ended up costing more and had long stop-overs at the connecting airport. But have a look at where Flybe and Ryanair go to and see if you can get a connection.


Thanks Babs,
I guess I have tunnel vision, I never think of anywhere else to fly from apart from Bournemouth, but you are right there is always Southampton, and I will definately look into Ryan Air and Flybe. Thanks again


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

ray2000kaz said:


> Thanks Babs,
> I guess I have tunnel vision, I never think of anywhere else to fly from apart from Bournemouth, but you are right there is always Southampton, and I will definately look into Ryan Air and Flybe. Thanks again


You could also look at Olympic into a Greek airport, Thompson and BmiBaby they must link with onward flights.


----------

